# (t)rain



## nenopro (Jan 26, 2019)

Jazz tune (for jazz trio) that i wrote few months ago, it was tricky especially with the drums rhythms. For deeper look check the .pdf sheet.


__
https://soundcloud.com/nenadprokopiev%2Ftrain

View attachment t(rain) (for jazz trio).pdf
[/URL]


----------

